# Miniteich - wie bepflanzen?



## Teichforum.info (11. Feb. 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mich nun entschlossen, das angedachte Kinderplanschbecken am Ende meines Wasserlaufes neben der Terrasse doch zu bepflanzen und für die Kids ein Plastikbecken aufzubauen.

Jetzt suche ich Anregungen für die Bepflanzung dieses Miniteiches. die Wasseroberfläche wird so etwa 1,50 x 2 m sein. Der Teich ist fast dreieckig. ein Rand (direkt an der Terasse) ist steil mit normalem Untergrund, Wassertiefe ca 40 cm. 

Der Rand am Gartenzaun ist ebenfalls relativ steil, allerdings kann hier nur eine Pflanze im Kübel stehen, da dort in einem tieferliegenden Kübel mit Deckel die Pumpe steht. Die Pflanze müsste also auf dem Pumpendeckel stehen. Auch hier ist das Wasser nicht tiefer.
Die dem Garten zugewandte Seite ist wie ein Viertelkreis, flach auslaufend, aber nicht in Terrassen angelegt. Ich denke wenn ich einige große Steine auf halber Höhe anlege, werden 2 ca 25 cm breite Reihen draus. 

Also alles sehr klein, das ganze wird wohl eine Art ausgedehnte Sumpfzone werden . Jetzt suche ich Pflanzen die sich wenig in die Breite ausdehnen, und auch ein bisschen Strömung aushalten, da die Pumpe schon recht viel Durchlauf hat.

Ach ja, das ganze liegt hauptsächlich im Schatten und es sollen keine Fische rein.

Ob es wohl auch eine Pflanze gibt, die sich im oberen Becken hält? Da plätschert direkt der Wasserfall rein, also sehr unruhig.

Grüße
Sauserl


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Sauserl,

tut mir leid, aber Deinen Miniteich kann ich mir aus Deiner Beschreibung heraus noch nicht ganz vorstellen. Ist auch eigentlich nicht nötig, denn das Thema Bepflanzung eine Mini-Teiches ist hier schon mehrfach besprochen worden. Einfach mal die Suchfunktion betätigen.

Dann habe ich den Tipp für Dich, Dir auf der Seite von Werner Wallner (http://www.nymphaion.de) einfach einmal die Pflanzenliste herunterzuladen (findest Du als *.doc und *.pdf unter "Downloads"). Dort sind nahezu alle Teichpflanzen nicht nur sehr schön beschrieben, sondern auch ihre Bedürfnisse (Wassertiefe) und Eigenarten (nicht/wuchernd) sind detailliert aufgelistet. Dort und auf der Homepage von Werner findest Du alles, was Du brauchst.

Zwei Anmerkungen möchte ich aber doch machen, ohne Deinen Teich genauer zu kennen: Es gibt relativ wenig Pflanzen, die für eine Tiefe von 40 cm geeignet sind; unter 0 bis -20 cm findest Du viel mehr Auswahl. Du solltest also vielleicht nach Möglichkeiten suchen, das Niveau anzupassen. Ferner: In einem Miniteich macht sich ja vor allem eine Mini-Seerose sehr gut. Ob Dein Wasser für Seerosen *zu *bewegt ist, musst Du herausfinden. Oft kommen Seerosen mit Strömung und *leichter *Wellenbildung ganz gut klar. Was sie hassen, ist permanente Berieselung von oben (Springbrunnen, Spritzwasser). Dann gehen sie ein. Und: Achte darauf, dass Du Dir auch eine wirkliche Zwergform aussuchst, sonst ist Dein Becken ruck, zuck zugewachsen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Feb. 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe auch einen Mini-Teich und folgende Pflanzen darin:
Unterwasserpflanzen: Tannenwedel, __ Hornkraut, Nadelsimse, eine __ Zwergseerose, __ Seekanne.
Überwasserpflanzen: Froschbiß(schwimmend)
Randpflanzen: __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Zwergrohrkolben,__ Iris, __ Binsen,__ Wasserminze.
Die Randpflanzen sind teilweise in Körben, damit ich sie besser schneiden kann. Ich achte immer darauf, dass sich alles "im Rahmen" bewegt, damit von der Oberfläche noch was zu sehen ist.
Du solltest unbedingt Unterwasserpflanzen einsetzen, um Algenbildung vorzubeugen bzw. einzudämmen.
Vielleicht kannst du ja für den Rand solche Sisalmatten mit Taschen benutzen, wenn dir die Fläche zu klein ist.
Wenn du noch Fragen hast, melde dich einfach.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Feb. 2004)

Ich unter habe unteranderem ein 300liter Fertigbecken.Tiefe ca. 35cm und bepflanzt mit einer __ Zwergseerose.

Die Oberfläche ist im sommer komplett mit Seerosenblättern und __ Wasserlinsen bedeckt.Mal schauen ob sie dieses Jahr auch blühen.

Ich habe in meinem Fischteich in 5-15cm Wassertiefe Wasserlilien!Die blühen wirklich schön(gelb) und halten das Wasser sauber.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Feb. 2004)

Vielen Dank,

ich habe mir jetzt erstmal den katalog runtergeladen und lese darin. Mein grösstes Problem scheint die fehlende Sonne zu sein. Nur morgens hat es etwas Sonne. 

Liebe Grüße
Sauserl


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Sauserl,

stimmt schon: Reine Schattenlagen sind ein Problem. Vielleicht kann Dir Werner aber bei der Pflanzenauswahl helfen (direkt unter nymphaion.de anmailen).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

